# Persichetti - Pastoral



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

One of my favorite pieces. Just sharing.






Dan


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That Persichetti piece is indeed delightful, and I haven't heard it before. It's in that quasi-tonal style of his which has elements of modernism, but is not too far to the left. His piano sonatas are good, too.

I always get out my wind quintet recordings when Spring rolls around. I'll definitely be adding this piece to the mix.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have played this piece many times. I used to be a member of a woodwind quintet and we would be invited to play at receptions and dinners and we would always perform this work. It is a fun piece to play.


----------

